# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  دعاتون میکنم... خواهش میکنم بیاین سوال دارم

## Miiina

ایا مدرک دانشگاه ازاد اعتبار داره؟؟ 
مامایی ازاد مسجدسلیمان برم؟؟ نکنه مدرکش بی ارزش باشه ://
(ببخشید بخدا خیلی نگرانم بخاطر این قضیه)

----------


## Miiina

اگ بخوام ارشدشو بگیرم و اینا.... اینکه مدرک کدوم دانشگاهه مهمه؟؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

جواب روزانه چی شد چی قبول شدی ؟

----------


## Miiina

> جواب روزانه چی شد چی قبول شدی ؟


روزانه هیچی

----------


## milad 22

مامایی و پرستاری و رشته های تاپ تر زیاد سطحشون پایین نیس تو ازاد. شما برو همون ازاد تو ارشد جبران کن جای خوب قبول شو کسی نمیگه کارشناسی ازاد خونده

----------

